# Toro 518ze pulls to side



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

I've always used a 2 stage, but this summer I found a bargain used 518ze that wouldn't start, which I was able to get sorted out. I thought I'd try out a single stage on a long sidewalk to clear better than the 2 stage. Today it got a good work out and it did a great job of spitting out water, slush anything. 

The only problem is that it tends to pull to the side. I thought that it was because of an uneven surface but it tends to pull to one side. Once I dry off, I'll take a better look at it, but in the meanwhile I was hoping for a quick tip to zero in on the problem. Should I assume it just needs a scraper adjustment? or are there other adjustments possible for the auger axle?

thanks in advance.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

You might need a new scraper bar and paddles. Toro paddles have a hole close to the edge of the paddle, when it wears to the hole time to replace them and the scraper bar. Just normal maintenance on single stage units. Also, the Toro paddles use metal grommets to center them where they bolt to the center bracket, make sure to remove these from the old ones and install them in the new paddles. It can be a fiddly job especially on the torx bolts on the side where you can barely get your fingers in to hold the nut. I use some fun tack in my box end wrench to hold the nut while starting the torx bolt. The newer ones may be easier but I have not worked on one yet.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks!

I did check the paddles and found the holes when I purchased it. The scraper bar also seemed to have not been worn down much. I have a feeling it was used once and put away with bad gas and never started again for a couple years. So I think I’m good on that end. A bolt on the chute came off on my first use so I’m gambling it just wasn’t assembled well. I do think I need to get this inside for an “alignment”.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

I have the same machine. I replaced the paddles and scraper bar this past fall. I used it twice so far this year and I can't say I noticed it pulling in either direction. The scraper bar is not adjustable but I did notice mine was worn more on one side than the other.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

I found the first time i used a SS it ran off to the side. In my case it was because I was traversing a slight slope. Once I operated up and down, not side to side it tracked better. Still a bit squirrelly compared to two stage.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Darn, I thought it might just be a simple tweak. Before I put it away this morning I noticed that the bottom of the paddle and the scraper were not parallel but I didn’t look to see if the scraper was wearing uneven.

i still have a couple cups of coffee to finish before I haul it in from the shed


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Darby - Good point, it might just be that I’m not used to it. It was a bit like walking a puppy.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

trellis said:


> Darby - Good point, it might just be that I’m not used to it. It was a bit like walking a puppy.


They do have a mind of their own. What type of surface are you using yours on? Mine goes straigher on asphalt vs concrete.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

I have a very long brick walk along the street, and I also do my neighbors walk. My driveway is gravel so I need to use my 2 stage for that part of the project.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

My Toro single stage will follow a slope as well. After following the sidewalk, when I get to the curb cut for my driveway the machine will noticeably follow the slope of the drive to the street. With a little muscle I can usually counteract and keep it going straight. If you think about it the paddles are what pull the machine. If you cut across a slope weight shifts a little more to its lower side, increasing traction on that side (weight shift). The machine ends up pulling itself in that direction.


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

I had the 721 last season and swapped up to the 821 this season. I've found them to generally pull straight however, the 721 seemed to pull a bit more to the right. I think you're checking all the normal areas but there's nothing more I can think of that you already haven't done nor heard from others. Since these machines pull themselves thru the snow with the help of your push from behind (if needed), the pulling from one side can also be a function of the snow/ice in front of it. TBH, while these single stages are great machines, it can require a little muscle behind it to manage how it moves. Overall, I find it to be pretty simple but the "work" is fine -- plus, I count it towards my daily dose of exercise..Enjoy the use!


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

I have a feeling the problem that I’m experiencing is that the 18” curved paddle especially when lifting the back end becomes a rotating ball, not enough width to help it balance. With the exception of replacing a missing bolt on the chute I didn’t notice anything out of line or unusual.

I may need to chalk this up to an inexperienced user (me).


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Did yo check auger for play

Yank on the auger shaft at each end there is a bearing at each end one might be worn out causing one side to put more presssurevon pavement
6203rs standard bearing very common. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks I’ll check that.


----------

